# Novak GTX ESC question



## verbrugen (Dec 30, 2007)

I have pulled a Novak GTX speed control out of a 1:12 pan car and am going to use it in a BRP 1:18. The question is do I need to use the giant capacitor attached to the ESC or can I get away with removing it? The damn cap and oversize wiring takes up more space than the speedo. I plan on running 4 2/3 A cells. and a 370 size motor. With the limited room in the 1:18 I would like to do away with the cap if I can.

Thanks 
verbrugen


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I did not run the capacitor, and swapped out the wiring for something a little smaller. My GTX ran fine....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I run the smaller GTS capacitor and servo tape it to the side of the heatsink on my GTX's in my BRP's. Also smaller wires to help free up the pod.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I also went without the capacitor and didn't have any issues


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No cap, No diode, and 16 gauge wire :thumbsup: Do not run the 12 gauge wire it binds up the rear pod flex.


----------



## verbrugen (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone know why Novak used that size cap with the GTX. Thank you folks for your replies. I am going to rewire with smaller gauge wire and loose the cap.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The cap keeps temps down and improves brakes. I run it even in my 1/18th. Since you guys aren't I may remove it and try it that way. Using the smaller GTS or XBR cap sounds like it works as well.


----------

